# There's this cat...



## beaton (Sep 2, 2005)

There's a cat that visits my cat a lot and I was wondering what breed he is, if a pedigree. I didn't manage to take a picture of him yet, but he's gorgeous and looks like a classic bengal, except he's got horizontal lines instead of spots. Same colour as those classic bengals though. Does that tell anyone anything? :? I know it's a long shot, but I was just curious.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like a regular Domestic short haired mackeral tabby to me


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree. Bengals are never striped. And if he's a stray -- he's a domestic shorthair.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

ForJazz said:


> I agree. Bengals are never striped. And if he's a stray -- he's a domestic shorthair.



Sorry have to say you’re partially wrong ForJazz...Bengals have what they call ticking which if Bengals are breed wrong can increase to almost being all striped. I'm not in anyway saying this cat is a Bengal couldn't even begin to really know with out those papers, but I did want to clear that up a bit.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If bengals are bred like that then they probably aren't bengals. Yeah sure, BYBs get stripeys, but that's because they don't necessarily know what they are doing. If it's striped, you can't really call it a bengal, just like if your siamese cat had striped babies, you couldn't call those siamese because something went wrong there. The bengal breeding program has been around long enough that these "oopses" don't need to happen much anymore, whereas when the breed was getting on its feet, dshs were sometimes used and then sure...striping would occur often. Same thing if you get a ticked bengal -- you can't really call it a bengal and you better revamp your breeding program.

EDIT: Not saying that some markings aren't as "tight" as others.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

I've seen plenty of breeders that still get ticked up Bengals even if they have two non ticked Bengals...and to say that a Bengal isn't a Bengal just simply because it has some ticking if really screwed up. I know some breeders who sell the their Bengals to breeders of the newer breed the Toygers (A link to what Toygers look like http://www.toygers.org/images/warlinek.jpg) so at least if they have good structure they can still be something, because from your tone it sounds like if a Bengal has one flaw it's no good. Unfortunately, the Bengals are still a relatively new breed and things like ticking, lockets, Melanistic coloring or even Blue coloring happen. I'm sure it happens even to the best and if they tell you it doesn't then they are lying.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Familiar with toygers, and I realize that they use bengals for that. I love all cats, I have no problem with so-called "flaws." I'm just speaking according to the standard. Can we stop talking about it if I say "you are completely right and I was completely wrong?" I'd be happy to. You are completely right and I was completely wrong. *sigh*


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry bout that I just tend to get defensive about Bengals seeing as I have 4 of them. It gets my panties up in a bunch a little too easy when people say something I think in my blonde brain is against Bangels. Truce is called


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Nope I love bengals.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Brown Mackerel Tabby Domestic Shorthairs (brown striped tabbies) are one of the most common color/pattern kitties there is. So, even though a few Bengals might be more striped than spotted it would be extremely rare to see a Brown Mackerel Tabby walking down the street and him be a Bengal instead of a Domestic Shorthair.


----------

